# Most Secure Areas (From Your Experience In Manila) To Live?



## tdd1984 (Nov 2, 2017)

What are some of the most secure areas to live at in Manila, from your experience. 

I have stayed at Bellagio Towers in Fort Bonifacio, but security there was not the greatest. It was decent. 

Any recommendations in areas like Rockwell, Fort, Makati, Greenbelt, or ..?

Condos?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

WOW!!! You have asked something that is really non-answerable. Each has their own thoughts as to what is secure and each has their own comfort level. Some of us live right out with the general citizenry here and others live in guarded, gated, walled, communities totally separated from the general populace and have no dealings with the locals and I spose most any situation between these two. This is something you will get totally different responses to, depending on the poster and their individual thoughts. That being said, I do not live in Manila now but did some years ago and I rented a third floor walk up studio apt in Cainta, Rizal which was perfectly safe & secure to me. Someone else may not want to stay there. As has been mentioned in so many other threads, boots on the ground is the best solution to most inquiries, then you can make your own determination to match your level of comfort. Hope you find something you are comfortable with.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Said Fred and I can only add to this the local police station, if you are lucky. I have always felt safe in PH and have experienced very unsafe situations in many European countries with my travels. Riots in Athens,, twice I will add tear gas experiences, marches and water cannons in Amsterdam, bomb threats and lock downs in Paris, similar in London, wrong place wrong time? Safe? Where? Taste and enjoy or simply walk away. Ones comfort and security needs are derived from experience and acceptability. 
Hope you get your answers tdd. Good luck and prosper.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

